# I hate it when people....



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

im not so sure if this is in the right category thingy but...

I hate it when people say i cant do something with my horse. okay story time
I was at the barn today. I board my horse at a mostly pleasure horse barn. given their are a few eventers and hunter/jumpers there. but mostly western and english pleasure riders. Im wanting to get into eventing with my 4 year old paint. He has no formal training in pleasure or anything. I was talking to my friend who is a pleasure rider. She asked me what i wanted to do with my horse. I said start off with dressage lessons then possibly move over and take some jumping lessons and do eventing with him. She looked me dead in the eye asked me of i was being serious. i said yes. then she laughed in my face. I was like what?? and she told me that i was an idiot for taking a paint to do dressage and jump. I said i didnt want to do anything big. just go and stop at novice. She then shared my goals with a few other pleasure riders and they laughed, said the same thing to me and told me that he will never be able to do anything better then pleasure because hes a paint! 
IM SO MAD/SAD. Like its my supposed friends laughing at me and telling me i could never do something i wanted to try. i cant stand it when people tell me what we CANT do. It kinda brings me down. but it also fuels my fire. and it makes me wanna do it worse and prove all of them wrong.
well good thing im out of there next month and im moving to a barn with an eventing trainer. and ill never have to listen to their downgrading remarks anymore

haha i commend you if you read my novel
but please tell me some inspirational stories.(i could use them) or share your frustrations with people


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i think if you believe in yourself and your horse yu should go for it. 
my story would be
At the "ranch" i used to ride at there was this quarter mare. she had a major attitude and hated arena work. Everyone thought i was crazy when i said i wanted to lease her for gymkhana. I knew i wasn't. I loved this horse she was slightly lazy but could move and i figured that out on my own. So my trainer worked with me and by my first gymkhana i hadnt showed anyone her true talent. The first gymkhana she blew EVERYONE away she was throwing out A times and running her heart out. She got me high point and placed every event. No one doubts me anymore but my trainer says Mya wont run like that for anybody but me...haha they tried once after i left. I miss that horse. 
But back on topic dnt let others stop you from what you want to do


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, my......

There are many great paints/pintos eventing. Your friends are way off the mark on that one. Eventing is great fun and you and your paint will be very welcomed. He may go far beyond novice....you never know....


----------



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

Why on _earth_ would they think a paint can't event? When I was showing, I saw paints all over the place. I never went past novice, either, but there's no reason at all to think he can't. 

This is sort of a backward story, but I used to lease a VERY lazy, overweight Arab named Tiffany (she had a thyroid problem...). I went to my first (and last) horse trials with her doing baby novice and was carrying a crop because she wasn't the biggest fan of going over jumps. She'd just sort of keep slowing down and eventually stop  I was still a beginner, so I just let her. I heard someone make a comment like "why is she using a crop on an arabian? ugh..." So Tiffany had to prove them wrong by refusing every. single. jump. On cross country AND stadium. This is after she jumped out of the dressage ring. Actually, she didn't jump...she just walked over the rope. Lol it was all in slow mo and I just let her go! 

So moral of the story I guess is that every horse is different. Sure, you probably won't get to a four star event on a Belgian, but you never know! :wink: But that doesn't even apply because, like Allison said, there are plenty of paints in eventing!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

tarebear-haha i have ridden a lazy arab she was a pain in my buttox but that was her owners fault she wasnt started properly and was a major brat is very lazy unless shes doing endurance then shes all hyper an throwing bucks and hops i actually sprained my elbow getting tossed from one of her episodes during a practice ride for endurance. any other time this horse is a couh potatoe xD


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

tarebear said:


> This is sort of a backward story, but I used to lease a VERY lazy, overweight Arab named Tiffany (she had a thyroid problem...). I went to my first (and last) horse trials with her doing baby novice and was carrying a crop because she wasn't the biggest fan of going over jumps. She'd just sort of keep slowing down and eventually stop  I was still a beginner, so I just let her. I heard someone make a comment like "why is she using a crop on an arabian? ugh..." So Tiffany had to prove them wrong by refusing every. single. jump. On cross country AND stadium. This is after she jumped out of the dressage ring. Actually, she didn't jump...she just walked over the rope. Lol it was all in slow mo and I just let her go!
> !


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this made me spit out my coke. my favorite is stepping out of the dressage ring!!!! that is sooo funny


----------



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

Barrelracing: Tiffany was like that too! She hated everything except endurance, and when she did that, she was a totally different horse. Not quite that bad though...no bucks or anything. But it was crazy how she changed. She was probably the fattest endurance horse around =P Her owner eventually sold her to a person that was going to use her for endurance, so she's probably a much happier mare right about now. 

megannnn: that was by far the most embarrassing moment of my riding career so far. the refusals are a close second, though. I don't even remember how many jumps they actually let us refuse before they disqualified us. I think they threw in a few extra because they felt bad for us...So even if it ends up that eventing isn't your paint's forte, he can't be nearly as bad as Tiffany was =P


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

This doesn't make sense to me at all. Do they know what the base breeds of a Paint are?? QH and TB. So that would be like saying that QH's, TB's, and appendixes can't do eventing. But wait...they do, don't they...and some of them in the higher levels. True it's rare, but it has happened.

It all depends on your particular horse's conformation and your willingness to do a lot of HARD work...which is what all eventers have to deal with. My horse is a Stock Paint...even more looked down upon because where I live they think of Paints of no color as more worthless than a paint with color. Also I bought him from someone who pretty much kept him as a backyard pet his whole 7 years life. But I plan also on lower levels of dressage and hunter/jumper so neener neener on people who doubt my horse's ability.

You can join the club...it's called the "you shot down my horse but now it's blowing your horse away in shows" club....because I know with hard work, we can both do it!!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree that doesn't make sense.

But all my life people've told me what I can't do. Take up the challenge and have fun proving them wrong..and slap them in the face. Paint's are like..QHs and TBs....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I gonna be harsh here... It really depends on your horse's conformation and mind, not on your horse breed. Whether it's paint or not doesn't matter, but if he doesn't have a proper confo and/or will to jump and dressage then you can't do much around it. I mean you CAN do the lower level, but it's not gonna be something over the top. However if you think he's build to jump (and good jumping trainer is agree with you), then I'd just ignore whatever your friend said. 

I had similar situation with my qh. I took her to eventing trainer, and she said my horse is smart and easy learner, but unfortunately with her confo she can't progress much in jumping. I started jumping her this year. All I can say even though she is honest and tries her best I don't think she will go any higher then 2 ft (as the trainer told me last year from just looking at her/riding her briefly).


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww I'm sorry you are having that experience! I think that you should always be open to trying new things with your horse, especially if you are both young and able! If your horse doesn't have the appropriate conformation it may not be able to go very far in dressage or jumping or eventing but that shouldn't stop you from trying it out and having fun!!! 

I have a big, bulky horse and I am going to start him in dressage and see where we want to go from there. I have no show aspirations and no delusions that he will ever be a jumper or advance up through eventing ranks but by golly we are going to experiment and try things and enjoy life as best as we can!

My favorite thing to do when people tell me things like this is console myself by looking up youtube videos of palomino quarter horses doing amazing jumps and eventing and dressage. There is even a horse who is basically identical to him in color, markings and in huge stockiness who is a breathtaking eventer! Not that I expect to get that out of my guy but it gives me hope and inspiration to try new things.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think we have all experienced this at one point or another. Use it to drive yourself to be a better rider. When I mentioned in passing that I was considering sending my QH off for cart training, my very best friend laughed at me. She says he will look rediculous and in her words 'no one drives QH's' For me, thats not reason enough not to let him try. Any training is better than none and if I want to drive and my horse has the ability to pull, were gonna drive! And just because she said we can't, I'll try my very best to make sure he is the prettiest driving QH this world has ever seen! You should do the same! It doesn't make your friends bad friends. It makes them less adventurous and lacking courage. Education is beneficial no matter where you take the lesson.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Deerly said:


> My favorite thing to do when people tell me things like this is console myself by looking up youtube videos of palomino quarter horses doing amazing jumps and eventing and dressage. There is even a horse who is basically identical to him in color, markings and in huge stockiness who is a breathtaking eventer! Not that I expect to get that out of my guy but it gives me hope and inspiration to try new things.


 
haha i actually do the same thing it gives me inspiration and hope too


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Guess they'll all shut up when you bring home your first ribbon, no? Normally reactions like the ones you got are from insecure people who lack the courage to try new things themselves. All you can do is try it out and see if eventing is a good fit for you and your horse.


----------



## horsequeen373 (Oct 4, 2009)

Granted paints are seen more often in western and rodeo and stuff, that certainly doesn't mean a paint can't do eventing! That's being horse racist if you ask me!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

If nothing else that girl clearly illustrated how little of an understanding of horses she has, that should be of some consolation to you. If you school your horse well (sounds like you are) I haven't the slightest idea how his coloration will prevent him from being successful, what a ridiculous suggestion.

P.S. I am guessing 'novice' level eventing in the States is different to 'novice' in Australia which is CCI*....??? Can anyone clarify???


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

In my experience there are people out there who just seem to want to knock your goals and aspirations down for whatever reason....I guess it makes them seem better or more experienced than you. ..of course there are things that do influence if your horse does well with dressage/jumping as other members pointed out such as confo but if you want to do it and you are working with a good trainer IMO the sky is the limit, it is up to you and how much desire you want to put in to it.
I have had people tell me that I will never be able to do this or that with my horses or my daughter will never do this or that and the way I look at it is where there is a will there is a way!


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

My first year doing OHSET was my first year riding a horse... I was told I couldn't make it to the top ranks, but at my first show I ended up getting third in a trail class. Everyone then shut up when ever I came around lol. Five years later and I still have people coming up to me asking if I was that one girl that was new to the horse world and kicked everyone's butts lol. Never under estimate anything!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

That's ridiculous! Paints are AMAZING companions, and can go VERY far in many disciplines.

Recently, me and my 8yo paint competed in jumpers for the first time after being told that we wouldn't win. Well guess what? We took champion and beat out a ton of warmbloods. 

I ADORE paints! Plus they stand out against many of the other horses due to their flashy coloring and attitude! =]


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

thats the stupidest thing i've ever heard!!! Holy crap!!! They're freaking ignorant. 2 weekends ago I went to an event. Rode in pre-entry, the 3rd place rider was on a 13hh paint pony. hello, did better than me!! and on of the horses that placed in pre-training jsut so happened to be a paint, probably a cross with a TB} by the looks of it but still partially paint. and they placed in pre-training.


----------



## tarebear (May 28, 2010)

sarahver: can't remember what the dressage test is like, but novice in the US has 2'11" jumps


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm planning on kicking butt on my ex-rollkur horse who supposedly "would never be able to move the right way" in shows and clinics this summer.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

tarebear said:


> sarahver: can't remember what the dressage test is like, but novice in the US has 2'11" jumps


Aha, I just looked it up and our "novice" is comparable to the "preliminary" here - 1.10m jumps. Thanks for clarification!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Paints are certainly capable of eventing. Case and point, my horse. Nationally ranked a few years ago before his injury.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

woo u guys make me feel so much better
lol i promise one day ill stop caring about what other people think/say.
but for now i keep telling myslef you only live once lets make this count.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I gonna be harsh here... It really depends on your horse's conformation and mind, not on your horse breed. Whether it's paint or not doesn't matter, but if he doesn't have a proper confo and/or will to jump and dressage then you can't do much around it. I mean you CAN do the lower level, but it's not gonna be something over the top..



You know, I don't think conformation is nearly as important as the size of a horse's heart.

I knew an advanced event horse in the early 80's who won USCTA's horse of the year. He was amazing because he had the worse imaginable conformation. He was very post legged, had a club foot, and had a butt neck. However, his heart was the size of Texas and he would do anything his rider asked of him.

Conformation can be a good advantage, but it is not the end all when deciding if a horse "has it", IMO.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> You know,* I don't think conformation is nearly as important as the size of a horse's heart.*
> 
> I knew an advanced event horse in the early 80's who won USCTA's horse of the year. He was amazing because he had the worse imaginable conformation. He was very post legged, had a club foot, and had a butt neck. However, his heart was the size of Texas and he would do anything his rider asked of him.
> 
> Conformation can be a good advantage, but it is not the end all when deciding if a horse "has it", IMO.


Hmmm.... That's an interesting statement. While I completely agree that horse's will to compete or just do a certain discipline is the most important thing, what if it's conformed so badly that it can't really jump high? That's what I was told about my qh by 2 respected instructors in area (with lots of experience, not just some friends making fun of me) - she's pretty hopeless even though she's very smart, because she has (somewhat) crooked legs, big butt and heavy on forehand (we are working on it though!). So frankly I'm afraid to go to anything higher then 2 feet... Because I'm afraid it'll be too hard on her legs.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

is this post for attention or serious?

i do 3ft jumpers and hunters with my pinto, first level dressage, barrel racing, and trail ride. your story is so old and common i cant tell wether your being serious. spots cant contribute to wether your horse has what it takes to be an eventer. slap your ignorant boarder friends.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

You know whats funny.....we have a completely untrained four year old pinto mare at my barn who can take on 3 foot fences no problem. I don't know about dressage though.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

I was out at Red Hills and saw several gorgeous Pintos and Paints competing at the very highest level. Although some judges are color biased, I have never noticed that a horse's color affected its ability to jump jumps well or do tempi changes. I think if someone tried to tell me it did, I would have to laugh right back in their face, just like i did in high school when morons tried to tell me that clarinet couldn't be a jazz instrument - Benny Goodman anyone?


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

ponyjocky said:


> is this post for attention or serious?
> 
> i do 3ft jumpers and hunters with my pinto, first level dressage, barrel racing, and trail ride. your story is so old and common i cant tell wether your being serious. spots cant contribute to wether your horse has what it takes to be an eventer. slap your ignorant boarder friends.


 
first i am being serious. second im not talking about just spots. im talking about the breed paint. and you may have a pinto who does all these things. but pinto is not a breed in itself.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

paints can event! why not! do what you want to do girl, your friend is ignorant, with the right training, work and care from you, your horse can excel in anything you want


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

tarebear said:


> This is sort of a backward story, but I used to lease a VERY lazy, overweight Arab named Tiffany (she had a thyroid problem...). I went to my first (and last) horse trials with her doing baby novice and was carrying a crop because she wasn't the biggest fan of going over jumps. She'd just sort of keep slowing down and eventually stop  I was still a beginner, so I just let her. I heard someone make a comment like "why is she using a crop on an arabian? ugh..." So Tiffany had to prove them wrong by refusing every. single. jump. On cross country AND stadium. This is after she jumped out of the dressage ring. Actually, she didn't jump...she just walked over the rope. Lol it was all in slow mo and I just let her go!
> !


Funny story. It must have been a very casual show if you were not DQd with that amount of refusals.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ponyjocky said:


> is this post for attention or serious?
> 
> i do 3ft jumpers and hunters with my pinto, first level dressage, barrel racing, and trail ride. your story is so old and common i cant tell wether your being serious. spots cant contribute to wether your horse has what it takes to be an eventer. slap your ignorant boarder friends.


I was told by couple people that paints, pintos, and appaloosas are not very welcomed by judges in jumping and dressage ring around here. Now as far as it's the truth or just a bs I have no idea (and I plan to show my paint anyway).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I was told by couple people that paints, pintos, and appaloosas are not very welcomed by judges in jumping and dressage ring around here. Now as far as it's the truth or just a bs I have no idea (and I plan to show my paint anyway).


The jumper ring is not judged so it does not matter. I assume you meant the hunter ring.

I have seen many a colored horse place where it should have placed at rated hunter shows. 

Sure, there might be a judge out there that prefers a plain bay to a paint and their placings make that obvious. There also might be a judge that thinks color is cool so their placings make that obvious. 


It is actually very frustrating when someone with a colored horse starts proclaiming they did not place because their horse is a paint/appy/etc. When in actuality the horse did not have the movement or ability that the winning horses had and that is why they did not place.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> The jumper ring is not judged so it does not matter. * I assume you meant the hunter ring.*


Yes, sorry. The barn I went to competes a lot in the hunter shows.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I was told by couple people that paints, pintos, and appaloosas are not very welcomed by judges in jumping and dressage ring around here. Now as far as it's the truth or just a bs I have no idea (and I plan to show my paint anyway).


 
i was told the same thing about around here. My friend had a paint who was like a "splatter paint" so instead of like plain marking hes had like splatters of white on him. i hope that makes sense. but she was looked down upon because not only was he a paint in the hunter ring but he was a "splatter paint". haha he was a pretty jumper and had amazing movement. but they didnt ever place to she switched to jumpers.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

megannnn said:


> i was told the same thing about around here. My friend had a paint who was like a "splatter paint" so instead of like plain marking hes had like splatters of white on him. i hope that makes sense. but she was looked down upon because not only was he a paint in the hunter ring but he was a "splatter paint". *haha he was a pretty jumper and had amazing movement. but they didnt ever place *to she switched to jumpers.


I'd just don't care on your friend's place. I think she did a right thing. You can't fix stupid, you know!


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ very true, you cannot fix stupid.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate that too!!! Haha but luckily most people at my barn are very supportive when I try crazy stuff with my horse xD but when people say the word can't to me, it turns into a challenge. Paints are athletic, it all depends on the horse and it's training, not really on breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

wow!!! a.h (can't swear)!!! i would take that as a challenge. i had one stupid "lady" (i use the term loosely because she was totally feral) post on facebook that she was going to set up a chair with popcorn and was taking bets on which jump i was going to fall off at on xc....well i didn't fall off but didn't get far but my response was this "i don't see her out here on a horse trying so what's she afraid of" she didn't turn up and she doesn't compete....if she decided to i could whipe the floor with her on my new horse i'm training...he's going to the top!!!

here's my advice: whipe the floor with them :wink:
they're not out there doing it so how would they know what it takes to event. there is a paint that sold around here for $22000 as a 3 star eventer...he's fantasic! so breed doesn't matter, conformation not so much, colour definatly not!:-x
my older horse has a long back and no one thought he'd be good at dressage, even my nice instructor said he didn't have fantastic movement and then my horse immediatly done an elevated extention trot to die for....he ate his words. my instructor wasn't being nasty and he always had a soft spot for him 

those that are weaker minded try to make others think they are not...but that just makes them weak.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I do mostly dressage and used to do hunters with my paint.


----------

